# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Chuyên Gia Thể Thao, Thông Tin, Nhận Định Nhanh và Chính Xác Nhất

## seor7

*Xin chào các bạn !

*
*GIỚI THIỆU NICK YAHOO MESSENGER - CHUYÊN GIA THỂ THAO* 

================

================
*Yahoo Messenger : tip.pick*
-------------------------------------------------------------

* Hiện tại trên INTERNET có rất nhiều Bot Yahoo với nhiều tính năng khác nhau, nay mình xin giới thiệu các bạn Nick* *Yahoo Messenger** :** tip.pick* - *Chuyên Gia Thể Thao số 1 Việt Nam*
​ *
Yahoo Messenger :* *tip.pick với rất nhiều chức năng như*:

*+ Chức năng về Thể thao (Bóng đá)** :*



*Cung cấp Thông tin thể thao hàng ngày**Cung cấp Nhận định các trận đấu bóng đá**Cung cấp Nhận định các trận đấu của một số Cao thủ
**Cung cấp Một số Website uy tín về Tip bóng đá
**Cung cấp Kinh nghiệm hay trong Bet Online**Hướng dẫn Bet Online chi tiết**Cung cấp Thông tin khuyến mãi từ Nhà cái**............*



*+ Chức năng về Thị trường** :
*


*Cung cấp Thông tin Tỉ giá, Giá Vàng, Giá Xăng ... 
**Cung cấp Thông tin Kế quả xổ số**Cung cấp Thông tin về Thị Trường Chứng khoán**Cung cấp Thông tin về Sàn giao dịch Vàng & Ngoại tệ*

*+ Một số chức năng khác :**
* 


*Cung cấp Key Các phần mềm diệt Virus (KAV, KIS, NOR ..)
**Cung cấp Một số phần mềm hay
**..........
*


*+ Và nhiều chức năng mới đang chờ Bạn khám phá*

*HÃY ADD** NGAY NICK YAHOO : tip.pick - CHUYÊN GIA THỂ THAO

ĐỂ CẢM NHẬN HƯƠNG VỊ CHIẾN THẮNG*


​ 

*Gõ help** để được hướng dẫn sử dụng*


Một số hình ảnh Minh họa:



<div style="text-align: center">Minh họa *: Cập nhật Tip miễn phí*
​

================

================

*CHÚC CÁC BẠN LUÔN VUI VẺ VỚI Yahoo: tip.pick*
==================================================  ======
​



*Yahoo Messenger : tip.pick**Email : [email protected]**Website:* *http://mybet.vn/*

​ </div>

----------

